

Ask HN: Are non-English YouTube comment threads just as bad? - LVB

YouTube comments are notoriously bad&#x2F;offensive. Unless the video is very targeted, I almost never look at the comments. The bloggers and podcasters I follow usually dismiss them completely as something to be ignored. But the context for this appraisal has always been English-dominated comment threads.<p>Are non-English comment threads just as bad? I was wondering if there were pockets of the YouTube ecosystem that behaved very differently than what I see in the predominantly English comments.
======
patio11
I can read Japanese. Youtube makes me wish I couldn't.

~~~
iaw
How bad is it?

------
kilon
As a Greek I can only say that Greek Youtube comments is same story different
package. Welcome to the human condition baby :D

To be fair though loads of people with very good sense of humour in youtube. I
love to read comments on funny videos because the comments are even funnier
than the video itself.

Also plenty of intelligent and well informed discussion if you have the
patience to search for it. Usually its on technical videos, for example I
never had a problem on the comments of my youtube videos (which tend to be
technical and technology driven) and I think I deleted comments only once or
twice . To give you an idea my most popular video has 400k views.Spam has been
more of a problem for me.

------
jaoued
You dont want to read french comments either.

------
mithras
Dutchie here, can confirm just as shitty if not even more.

------
brickcap
Comments in Hindi are not much better either. I suppose being shitty on the
internet transcends any language barrier.

------
BorisMelnik
Please don't even ask about Russian.

------
coppolaemilio
Same in Spanish

